# Where is the webserver log?



## mikasjoman (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi...

Does anyone know how to get the webserver.log in standard websharing on MacOS 10.1?

I have to see what ip adresses have tried to access my computer.

And well... is there a unix way of using a find command?

like: 
find -something 'webserver.*'

Kind regards

Mika


----------

